# Labor and materials percentages...



## lordnel

Anyone know the rule of thumb for how much your labor and materials costs should be, percentage wise? In other words, what percentage of your revenue on a remodel job, say, would go to cover labor? And what percentage would go to cover materials be? - just broad rule of thumb.... anyone have an idea? Most industries or trade associations post average stats like these? Any for the construction industry?


----------



## rbsremodeling

lordnel said:


> Anyone know the rule of thumb for how much your labor and materials costs should be, percentage wise? In other words, what percentage of your costs on a remodel job, say, should labor come to? And what percentage should materials be? - just broad rule of thumb.... anyone have an idea?



There isn't any. 


Welcome to the site Lordnel


----------



## skyhook

lordnel said:


> Anyone know the rule of thumb for how much your labor and materials costs should be, percentage wise?


yes.


----------



## Mr. Mike

welcome, and what an intro


----------



## bwalley

lordnel said:


> Anyone know the rule of thumb for how much your labor and materials costs should be, percentage wise? In other words, what percentage of your revenue on a remodel job, say, would go to cover labor? And what percentage would go to cover materials be? - just broad rule of thumb.... anyone have an idea? Most industries or trade associations post average stats like these? Any for the construction industry?


Enough to cover your overhead and be profitable.


----------



## silvertree

I just read an article, it was about do you want a 30% markup or 30% margin.
The difference between the 2 is about 10%.
Now some need 40% or 50% or more. 
What do you do then?
The answer is, what do you need to grow your business. In other words, its different for how your business is set up. We might be in the same profession, but we don't all operate under the same conditions.
So, your question is academic, and can only be answered by you.
Get some books on the subject.


----------



## D.A.S.Anthony

THe answer is look around Contractor Talk Before posting. There is so much info on here alone about this subject. 

Welcome. The bar is that way <------------- Now grab a drink and read-up!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

I like to make sure my bids cover at least 100% of my labor and costs.

Welcome to CT.


----------

